# Mounting PJ 44" away from central air intake?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I've beent trying to change my room around to accomodate all my gear and bot ha pj and tv and computer desk....was toying with a spare room....but after some testing today that is a big no go.
The bass from my EP2500 and Tempest-X is overwhelming my 5.1 in that small square room.
I could turn the sub down, but that is not what I want to do because it will hinder BR movie playback LFE.

So staying in the same room, but want to reconfigure......
The ideal location for my PJ would be 44" @ a 45 degree angle down and to the left.(lens to intakes' closest bottom left corner)

This would be shelf mounted off that back wall, so there would be a solid board beneath the PJ and it extends past the PJ in all directions by a few inches.

This room is temp. controlled and only sway 2.5 degrees each day at most.



Is this o.k.? What about adding an air filter to the underside of the shelf the PJ is mounted on top of that extends even further from edges to clean the "upswell" of air that comes slowly from the left and below?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone with an opinion either way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see a problem, do you use your projector in bulb saving mode?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, Eco mode at all times.

do you think I need the air filter or something similar?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

air filters can actually cause airflow issues so I'm not sure if thats a good idea. Running the projector in eco mode will reduce the amount of heat it generates so I would not worry about it.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I don't think I'd be concerned. I have my PJ mounted in the air path of the HVAC outlet in the theater room. If you see dust start to collect on the lens, just get a lens pen, and brush off the lens occasionally. Keep the air filter on the projector clean, if there is one. Mine does not have an air filter.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Lens pen....never heard of that, thanks.


----------

